# I need help with a 1999 Rockshox SID



## 700PSS (Mar 18, 2007)

I picked up an older SID this weekend for $20 at a swap meet. 
The fork looks to be in great shape and doesn't have any leaks or gouges on the stanchions so I'm planning on mounting it on my wifes bike. 

I have already purchased a pump adapter off of ebay but I can't seem to locate the user manual for the 1999-2000 model SIDs. The Sram/RS website only has manuals for the 2003 and newer models.

Does anyone have a link to an owners manual?

Here's a couple of pics of the fork - I'm pretty sure it's a 99 model but please feel free to correct me if its not.
Thanks


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Yep, that's a 1999 SID SL. You can find a manual here: http://www.sportimport.de/index.php?rs_downloads_manuals

jw



700PSS said:


> Does anyone have a link to an owners manual?


----------



## 700PSS (Mar 18, 2007)

jw,
You are the man!

Thank you very much.


----------

